# Como funciona la luz infrarroja?



## mjnavapo (Ago 21, 2008)

La luz infrarroja para que las camaras vean en modo nocturno funciona igual que la luz visible ?

Por ejemplo, yo tengo la camara instalada en un punto y junto a ella tengo un foco de luz infrarroja que alcanza 10m.

Si quiero ver una distancia de 20m, ¿podria poner otro foco de luz infrarroja pasados los 10m que alcanza el primer foco, para asi cubrir los 20m totales?

Con la luz visible es asi, si mi foco cubre 10m, pues a esa distancia pongo otro igual y ya cubre los 20.

Pero no se si la luz infrarroja es asi, o si el foco solo cubre 10m solo se va a poder ver esa distancia desde la camara y si pongo focos mas adelante la camara no va a captar esa "luz".



Y otra cosa, para conseguir el mejor efecto, el foco tiene que estar al lado de la camara o puede estar en cualquier otro punto?


Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola, la "luz" infrarroja es radiación térmica esta en el espectro mas bajo de la luz visible, de echo los seres humanos no la vemos la sentimos en forma de calor, y se puede tratar como la del espectro visible a efectos practicos

un saludo


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 23, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias.

Por eso los led de luz infrarroja se calientan no? no es por que sean malos, poco eficientes, si no por que por su funcionamiento se tienen que calentar, es asi?

Y otra cosa, yo las camaras y focos de luz infrarroja que he visto, dan una pequeña luz roja visible. Esto es asi en todos o es por que son led baratos y los de calidad no emiten ninguna luz visible por el ojo humano?

Un saludo.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

Bueno ...intentan que la otra luz no se escape, por eso superponen filtros a la luz visible en la escala de los rojos "infra " rojos... y eso es todo el misterio


----------



## tjdor (Ago 23, 2008)

Es normal que se caliente, de hecho uno de los usos de luz infrarroja es el de dar calor, se emplea en muchas, por no decir en todas, clínicas de fisioterapia para dar calor a los músculos y se regeneren antes o algo así, no soy medico, jeje.

Es normal que generen algo de luz visible. Por un lado la luz infrarroja no es visible, pero generar solo esa longitud de onda es dificil y caro, por eso las lamparas le luz infrarroja baratas generan tambien algo del espectro visible


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 31, 2008)

Nota al pie: Algunas lamparas de luz IR, de esas para dar calor, tienen un poco de luz visible para que "se vea" que estan prendidas.

Es una medida de seguridad ya que uno podria pensar que estan apagadas y generar un incendio o quemarse por el calor que irradian.

Saludos.


----------

